# Late-Season Deer Hunting Opportunities Available in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS

*COLUMBUS, OH -* As the calendar turns to 2014, Ohio hunters have another opportunity to pursue white-tailed deer when muzzleloader season opens Saturday, Jan. 4, 2014, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR). Deer-muzzleloader season runs through Tuesday, Jan. 7, 2014.More...

More...


----------

